# Are Mvmt watches worth the price?



## Twn (Jul 1, 2016)

I have recently been looking at a Mvmt watch to buy. However, my greatest concern with the watch is the quality. I have looked at a couple reviews but I don't completely trust them since the reviewers could be getting paid by the company. Also, some of the comments are referring to the bad quality watches and how they are overpriced.

I am currently stuck whether I should buy the watch. Would this be a good first watch? Or should I get a more practical watch? For me the Mvmt watches are the only watches that I find that look good aesthetically.

Would you be able to give me your opinions?

Thanks,

Twn


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

Twn said:


> I have recently been looking at a Mvmt watch to buy. However, my greatest concern with the watch is the quality. I have looked at a couple reviews but I don't completely trust them since the reviewers could be getting paid by the company. Also, some of the comments are referring to the bad quality watches and how they are overpriced.
> 
> I am currently stuck whether I should buy the watch. Would this be a good first watch? Or should I get a more practical watch? For me the Mvmt watches are the only watches that I find that look good aesthetically.
> 
> ...


 which watch? if you list a few you like then you may get opinions if some members own them or similar


----------



## WRENCH (Jun 20, 2016)

If you're meaning these,

http://www.mvmtwatches.com/?utm_content=not_purchased&gclid=CKP81eqs2s0CFVIaGwodnW4EpA

They are a fashion watch, if that's what you want.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

ahh is that them? i wouldn't touch them with someone else's bargepole tied to someone else's bargepole, but thats just me


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

For me the Mvmt watches are the only watches that I find that look good aesthetically

answered your own question there really.

you're hardly going to break the bank for one so if it turns out to be sh*t just chalk let down to experience

personally I'm with Bruce on this one


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

Bruce said:


> ahh is that them? i wouldn't touch them with someone else's bargepole tied to someone else's bargepole, but thats just me


 and thus was born the bargepole rating system. :thumbsup:

I would give them two bargepoles :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

SBryantgb said:


> and thus was born the bargepole rating system. :thumbsup:
> 
> I would give them two bargepoles :yes:


 :laugh:


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

SBryantgb said:


> and thus was born the bargepole rating system. :thumbsup:
> 
> I would give them two bargepoles :yes:


 So you quite like them? :biggrin:

Personally, I`d give them three bargepoles & then only on the understanding that someone else would be wielding them :laugh:


----------



## SBryantgb (Jul 2, 2015)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> So you quite like them? :biggrin:
> 
> Personally, I`d give them three bargepoles & then only on the understanding that someone else would be wielding them :laugh:


 3 Bargepoles by proxy :thumbsup:

Liking this new system :yes:


----------



## Twn (Jul 1, 2016)

I was considering http://www.mvmtwatches.com/collections/40-series/products/blue-brown-leather and http://www.mvmtwatches.com/products/rose-gold-brown-leather.

But it seems that many are against the company......

Is there any other companies that you would recommend?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

Twn said:


> I was considering http://www.mvmtwatches.com/collections/40-series/products/blue-brown-leather and http://www.mvmtwatches.com/products/rose-gold-brown-leather.
> 
> But it seems that many are against the company......
> 
> Is there any other companies that you would recommend?


 not quite the same but an example of the range and for the price better value that what you were looking at plus they are known...

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-ACCURIST-WATCH-Vintage-1946-Special-Ed-Clerkenwell-LEATHER-NATO-straps-/221789610398?hash=item33a3b0e19e:g:w1oAAOSwBahVZ5en


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

Bruce said:


> not quite the same but an example of the range and for the price better value that what you were looking at plus they are known...
> 
> http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Mens-ACCURIST-WATCH-Vintage-1946-Special-Ed-Clerkenwell-LEATHER-NATO-straps-/221789610398?hash=item33a3b0e19e:g:w1oAAOSwBahVZ5en


 I`ll second that recommendation, though I prefer the silver dialed version with mesh bracelet..










artytime:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

mach 0.0013137 said:


> I`ll second that recommendation, though I prefer the silver dialed version with mesh bracelet..
> 
> 
> 
> artytime:


 i think they are the most sensibly priced watches of that style out there ..bar none


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

But you said you like them, don't be put off by the prejudice of other people!


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Bruce said:


> i think they are the most sensibly priced watches of that style out there ..bar none


 ...and no barge poles in sight!


----------



## Jonesinamillion (Feb 21, 2016)

Take a look at Nixon wAtches OP, similar styles, well built and reasonably priced.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Scuse me.......How long is a bargepole artytime:


----------



## The Canon Man (Apr 9, 2010)

This is a bad place to be if you are thinking of buying your first watch,

Most people that end up here usually buy 3 watches within the first week.

The watch you have picked out is not of outstanding quality, but likewise, it is not particularly expensive either.

It will tell the time perfectly well and if you enjoy the styling I'm sure you will be very happy with it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

RWP said:


> Scuse me.......How long is a bargepole artytime:


 4 meters Rog.......... :laugh:

A *quant* (*quant pole*) is a pole used to propel a barge (*barge pole*) or punt through water. A barge quant often has a cap at the top and a prong at the bottom to stop it from sinking into the mud. On the Norfolk Broads these are called a Bott and a Shoe respectively. A quant used with a punt is about 4 metres (13 ft) long and made from either wood or a hollow metal, so that in either case it floats if left in the water.


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Bruce said:


> 4 meters Rog.......... :laugh:
> 
> A *quant* (*quant pole*) is a pole used to propel a barge (*barge pole*) or punt through water. A barge quant often has a cap at the top and a prong at the bottom to stop it from sinking into the mud. On the Norfolk Broads these are called a Bott and a Shoe respectively. A quant used with a punt is about 4 metres (13 ft) long and made from either wood or a hollow metal, so that in either case it floats if left in the water.


 Wow.....I didn't expect that Bruce.....I thought it would be like " how long is a piece of string" Thanks.

The mvmtt watches.....3 Poles and an extension. Bit hypocritical having bought a Zoom and ordered a Burei artytime:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

RWP said:


> Wow.....I didn't expect that Bruce.....I thought it would be like " how long is a piece of string" Thanks.
> 
> The mvmtt watches.....3 Poles and an extension. Bit hypocritical having bought a Zoom and ordered a Burei artytime:


 a piece of string is twice as long as it is from one end to the middle :yes:


----------



## RWP (Nov 8, 2015)

Do you mean half as long when cut in the middle? :yes:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

RWP said:


> Do you mean half as long when cut in the middle? :yes:


 no because you have just doubles its length


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

I like both designs the OP picked out, they run a miyota movt. I think they'll be okay really. We just don't know the quality of the rest of the components, like, is it plated, will sweat dissolve the plating? I think they are hitting the right price point too.


----------



## Nobbythesheep (Apr 23, 2016)

Four bargepoles here…….


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Will you lot stop tossing bargepoles around, someone's gonna lose an eye!

So why the disdain?

Anyone??


----------



## artistmike (May 13, 2006)

Biker said:


> So why the disdain?
> 
> Anyone??


 Because watches like these can be bought on Alibaba for between $1.5 and $3 a time, watches like these are the lowest specification it's possible to buy and constructed out of the cheapest materials possible, so at those retail prices are grossly overpriced and have little to recommend them, especially when better are available at similar prices. ...


----------



## Biker (Mar 9, 2013)

Ah, I see. Thanks for that.


----------



## richy176 (Aug 7, 2013)

artistmike said:


> Because watches like these can be bought on Alibaba for between $1.5 and $3 a time, watches like these are the lowest specification it's possible to buy and constructed out of the cheapest materials possible, so at those retail prices are grossly overpriced and have little to recommend them, especially when better are available at similar prices. ...


 Mike, is this the time to quote Gerald Ratner?

Cheap Reliable Affordable Products or CRAP for short.

Just in case there are any members who were not old enough to read back in 199, he was giving a talk at an Institute of Directors meeting and said:-

" We also do cut-glass sherry decanters complete with six glasses on a silver-plated tray that your butler can serve you drinks on, all for £4.95. People say, "How can you sell this for such a low price?", I say, "because it's total crap. "

He later tried to redeem himself by giving the above explanation.


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

richy176 said:


> Just in case there are any members who were not old enough to read back in 199,


 I think Mel may be quite close but I doubt even he goes back quite that far artytime:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2016)

artistmike said:


> Because watches like these can be bought on Alibaba for between $1.5 and $3 a time, watches like these are the lowest specification it's possible to buy and constructed out of the cheapest materials possible, so at those retail prices are grossly overpriced and have little to recommend them, especially when better are available at similar prices. ...


 i'm afraid Burei are in the same category, its all very dishonest IMO


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

handlehall said:


> I think Mel may be quite close but I doubt even he goes back quite that far artytime:


 Oh I don`t know, I heard he was a member of one of the tribes who resisted the invasion of Caledonia by Emperor Septimius Severus 










This re-enactment group are apparently meant to be Mel & his clansmen :laugh:


----------



## handlehall (Aug 7, 2009)

Wow, I didn't realise Mel does Morris dancing as well as ballroom :swoon:


----------



## Nerdy Rishav (Sep 17, 2021)

People dislike M.VMT watches not because they're "bad," but because they overcharge you unreasonably, and what you get isn't worth anything close to the $100 price tag.

The reason M.VMT watches have a terrible reputation isn't always because they're "bad" watches. They're decent timepieces (to put it mildly). Most 'watch people' have an issue with MV.MT watches because of the value you get for the amount you pay.

Sure, no one would complain if you paid $5 for a brand new MV.MT watch. Because, in all honesty, they're probably worth a lot more. Nonetheless, the watch costs $100 USD. That is the issue.


----------



## Duncan U. (May 16, 2021)

Thanks for resurrecting this post, I enjoyed discovering the barge pole rating system :laugh:


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

I've seen worse in TKMAXX. In fact I find this one strangely attractive.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

Bless, nice to see an old thread resurrected about this 'marmite' watch brand.

'Marmite'? people tend to wax lyrical about this brand if they have been paid to do so...i.e Social Media Effluencers

God...I'm starting to sound like a watch snob, I'd be ok about the brand, but Internet Effluencers saying that it is better than a Rolex don't deserve to wear a watch...any watch.

I've put my soapbox away now


----------



## chas g (Nov 20, 2016)

Good job I took all my heart medication early this morning. I didn't notice the date on the original post and thought a blast from the past had returned.


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Bless, nice to see an old thread resurrected about this 'marmite' watch brand.
> 
> 'Marmite'? people tend to wax lyrical about this brand if they have been paid to do so...i.e Social Media Effluencers
> 
> ...


 Hey, I only said I'd seen worse in TKMaxx. :rofl:

Must check the balance my Instagram account.


----------



## tick-tock-tittle-tattle (Aug 4, 2018)

spinynorman said:


> Hey, I only said I'd seen worse in TKMaxx. :rofl:
> 
> Must check the balance my Instagram account.
> View attachment 35761


 Yes, totally agree that TKMaxx should be in Horology Jail...in the next cell to MVMT :thumbsup:

Wasn't having a rant at you buddy, just watch companies that get social media effluencers to imply that their watches are 'cutting out the middle man', 'better than Rolex', 'spend three times more on materials', etc, etc

Sorry, at it again


----------



## spinynorman (Apr 2, 2014)

tick-tock-tittle-tattle said:


> Wasn't having a rant at you buddy


 I know.


----------



## Welsh Wizard (Jun 18, 2021)

Has @Bricey seen this? I think he'd probably agree with the rest of us that it is overrated and overpriced. NOT ON MY WISHLIST






but each to their own.


----------



## Bricey (Apr 7, 2021)

Welsh Wizard said:


> Has @Bricey seen this? I think he'd probably agree with the rest of us that it is overrated and overpriced. NOT ON MY WISHLIST
> View attachment 35766
> but each to their own.


 No, not for me. But I did have a Movado Museum Face for a while.


----------



## Rotundus (May 7, 2012)

I'd buy shares in the pole factory :tongue:

... Mainly as I think this stuff shouldn't retail for any more than a bullseye , but ... some folks pay way more for not that much more and many pay silly money for a label that has a watch on it.

Fill yer boots, or not :thumbsup:

the haters gonna hate, hate, hate, hate, hate. Baby, I'm just gonna shake, shake, shake, shake, shake. I shake it off, I shake it off

:laugh:


----------

